
Show HN: All-in-one task manager, habit tracker, note keeper for iOS - beyondapp
Hi all, 
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 
- TestFlight link to install the app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;testflight.apple.com&#x2F;join&#x2F;bc0mlq63
- USER GUIDE: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getbeyondapp.com&#x2F;guide.html
- WEBSITE: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getbeyondapp.com
======
beyondapp
Clickable links: TESTFLIGHT:
[https://testflight.apple.com/join/bc0mlq63](https://testflight.apple.com/join/bc0mlq63)
GUIDE:
[http://www.getbeyondapp.com/guide.html](http://www.getbeyondapp.com/guide.html)
WEBSITE: [http://www.getbeyondapp.com](http://www.getbeyondapp.com)

------
eps
I have no need for this type of app, so can’t comment on the functionality,
but I can say that the website leaves a very clean and polished impression.

Very well done.

~~~
beyondapp
Thank you!

